# Simone Verdi: straordinario goal contro la Samp. Video



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Settembre 2016)

Simone Verdi realizza un goal fantastico con un bellissimo tiro al volo contro la Sampdoria, per il momentaneo 1-0 per il Bologna. Video nel secondo post


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Settembre 2016)




----------



## prebozzio (21 Settembre 2016)

Meraviglioso


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2016)




----------



## ignaxio (21 Settembre 2016)

solo io potevo averlo contro al fantacalcio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2016)

Anche contro il Napoli ha fatto un bel gol


----------



## The Ripper (21 Settembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> solo io potevo averlo contro al fantacalcio



presente... 


Comunque gol bellissimo. Non ricordo chi fece un gol simile... Pato, Boateng o Ibra?


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Settembre 2016)

sembra che finalmente abbia trovato la sua dimensione ideale a bologna. 

già a napoli ha fatto un gol pazzesco.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Settembre 2016)

Simo The Magic. Sarei molto contento per lui se riuscisse a esplodere definitivamente. 
Lo adoravo quando era in Primavera


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Settembre 2016)

Grandissimo Verdinho !!!
Lo seguivo sempre quando era nelle nostre giovanili. Grande tecnica, usa abilmente i due piedi, mitico il suo passo doppio.
Credo abbia fatto fatica a venir fuori nel grande calcio solo ed esclusivamente per motivi fisici ma è un '92 e può dire ancora la sua.


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Settembre 2016)

Viviano però ci ha messo del suo.


----------



## wfiesso (22 Settembre 2016)

Per la miseria che gol pazzesco


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Verdinho !!!
> Lo seguivo sempre quando era nelle nostre giovanili. Grande tecnica, usa abilmente i due piedi, mitico il suo passo doppio.
> Credo abbia fatto fatica a venir fuori nel grande calcio solo ed esclusivamente per motivi fisici ma è un '92 e può dire ancora la sua.



Eh si, i suoi limiti fisici sono piuttosto evidenti, puoi anche lasciare a desiderare da un punto di vista dei centimetri ma a quel punto devi per forza avere grande forza ed esplosività sulle gambe. Purtroppo il ragazzo difetta sotto tutti gli aspetti atletici. Ecco perchè nel Milan o comunque in una grande non ha trovato posto. Può ciò nonostante fare la sua bella carriera in serie A in realtà più piccole.

Parlando del gol, beh serve che lo dica che è un gesto tecnico strepitoso?!


----------

